# Has anyone made a 5C collet indexer or collet block...



## HMF (Apr 8, 2012)

...for use in the vice of a milling machine?

I saw one on another site, and wondered if anyone had made one, and how they used it.

:tiphat:Nelson


----------



## Bill L. (Apr 8, 2012)

I did not know it was against the rules to post a link to another forum so I guess I wont.I will say this, I found THIS site from a link on another forum.
Bill L.
Sorry,I was typing when you were deleting, Nelson.


----------



## HMF (Apr 8, 2012)

Bill L. said:


> I did not know it was against the rules to post a link to another forum so I guess I wont.I will say this, I found THIS site from a link on another forum.
> Bill L.



Bill,

There is no rule per se against it. I will start a link in the Sites forum to address this.
In the meantime, I ask anyone that has an issue with something posted to contact Tony, Walter or myself privately in PM.

Thanks,


:tiphat:Nelson


----------



## cathead (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes, I made a pair of collet blocks one four sided and one six sided. I trued them up by mounting the collet between centers
on a shaft using a rotary table.  They have been really handy for making small parts.  View media item 95071. 

I made them out of a two inch diameter solid truck receiver that a friend gave me.  Also, I made a little storage box to keep them in.


----------

